# [RISOLTO] aggiornato gnome ma...

## stadrirepria

ciao ragazzi,

volevo chiedervi se anche voi avete riscontrato dopo l'aggiornamento di gnome (o di quelche strano pacchetto) la scomparsa del menu preferenze, e la mancata traduzione di Administration e Accessories. Prima andava tutto regolare....

Ho avuto lo stesso comportamento su entrambi i miei pcLast edited by stadrirepria on Tue Mar 17, 2009 10:32 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## stadrirepria

nessuno risponde? il problema è solo mio? allora come faccio a risolvere?

----------

## riverdragon

A me non è capitato, o meglio:

- mi era capitato un periodo di avere gnome parzialmente inglese e parzialmente italiano, ma è stato risolto (se non ricordo male) con un aggiornamento di metacity; la versione che ho installata ora è l'ultima stabile.

- mi era capitato, provando kde4, che il menu cambiasse organizzazione (a me era sparito "amministrazione"), ma dopo aver piallato le impostazioni generali (per un altro motivo) tutto è tornato a posto. Prova a creare un nuovo utente e guarda se il problema persiste.

Poi c'è da aggiungere che uso gnome 2.24 (dall'overlay) da alcuni mesi quindi forse quello ha fatto la differenza.

Nota a parte: curioso che gnome 2.24 sia stato dichiarato stabile due giorni prima che esca 2.26.

----------

## stadrirepria

ti ringrazio per avermi risposto,

si ho provato a creare un altro utente ma il problema persiste....la cosa strana è che se vado in /usr/share/applications/ ci sono tutti i programmi che andrebbero in preferenze... Non saprei

----------

## riverdragon

Prova a rimuovere /etc/xdg/menus/settings.menu e /etc/xdg/menus/applications.menu (o spostali altrove per non buttarli), poi re-installa gnome-menus.

----------

## stadrirepria

ottimo ha funzionato. Grazie mille. Appena ho tempo cercherò di capire qual era la causa del problema. Grazie ancora!!!!

----------

## Elbryan

A me non ha dato nessun problema se non che la tastiera non veniva più controllata dal demone di gnome.

E' bastato un revdep-rebuild e tutto s'è sistemato ^^

----------

## riverdragon

Intanto io sto incrociando tutte le dita che ho e stasera passero` a gnome 2.26, pronto a pentirmi per essere stato cosi` avventato.

----------

## stadrirepria

fammi sapere se va tutto bene, che magari tento la fortuna pure io. Ma non c'è un modo per ripristinare i pacchetti dopo un aggiornamento? mi sembra di aver letto qualcosa in proposito ma non ricordo dove

----------

## viralex

mascheri tutti i pacchetti aggiornati a mano nel package.mask? XD da matti..

ovviamente se non se sei in tilde togli tutti i pacchetti dall'unmask che dovresti aver fatto.

altrimenti fai un copia incolla della lista dei pacchetti che stai per aggiornare poi se ci sono problemi li mascheri... e riemegi tutto a forza.

cmq alla fine un bel --depclean ... -a nn si sa mai >D

----------

## riverdragon

Per il momento non riesco nemmeno a cominciare, e la colpa è... di tomboy (indirettamente), c'è un problema di dipendenze.

Nautilus vuole gnome-desktop-2.26; ma gnome-desktop-sharp (dipendenza di tomboy) non ha un ebuild per tale versione, e blocca l'aggiornamento di gnome-desktop; aggiungendo l'ebuild a mano il problema diventa gnome-sharp (dipendenza di gnome-desktop-sharp), che non esiste alla versione 2.26 nemmeno sull'ftp di gnome.

Inoltre diventa indispensabile policykit, che è ancora hard-masked; l'unica maniera di rimanerne ancora distante è di non aggiornare gnome-power-manager.

Mi ero dimenticato poi che, a quanto ho letto, pulseaudio diventa praticamente obbligatorio, visto che le nuove applet per il volume del pannello dovrebbero dipendere da ciò. Brrrr

Insomma, meglio non fare stupidaggini e aspettare almeno che ci siano tutti gli ebuild nell'overlay, se non già in portage (campa cavallo...).

----------

## viralex

io non ci ho neanche provato perchè devo finire un lavoro... non ho voglia di smattare.

cmq ho 4 blocchi.

```
[blocks b     ] <dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-2.25 ("<dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-2.25" is blocking dev-python/libgnomeprint-python-2.26.0, dev-python/totem-python-2.26.0, dev-python/evolution-python-2.26.0, dev-python/gnome-keyring-python-2.26.0, dev-python/metacity-python-2.26.0, dev-python/gtksourceview-python-2.26.0, dev-python/librsvg-python-2.26.0, dev-python/libwnck-python-2.26.0, dev-python/gnome-media-python-2.26.0, dev-python/gnome-applets-python-2.26.0, dev-python/libgtop-python-2.26.0, dev-python/bug-buddy-python-2.26.0, dev-python/gnome-desktop-python-2.26.0)

[blocks B     ] net-wireless/bluez ("net-wireless/bluez" is blocking net-wireless/bluez-libs-3.36, net-wireless/bluez-utils-3.36)

[blocks B     ] net-wireless/bluez-utils ("net-wireless/bluez-utils" is blocking net-wireless/bluez-4.32)

[blocks B     ] net-wireless/bluez-libs ("net-wireless/bluez-libs" is blocking net-wireless/bluez-4.32)

Total: 115 packages (99 upgrades, 8 new, 8 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 414 kB

Conflict: 4 blocks (3 unsatisfied)

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [1] /usr/local/portage/layman/gnome

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('installed', '/', 'net-wireless/bluez-utils-3.36', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    net-wireless/bluez-utils required by ('installed', '/', 'dev-libs/libwiimote-0.4', 'nomerge')

    >=net-wireless/bluez-utils-2.25 required by ('installed', '/', 'net-wireless/libbtctl-0.10.0', 'nomerge')

    net-wireless/bluez-utils required by world

    (and 2 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'net-wireless/bluez-libs-3.36', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    net-wireless/bluez-libs required by ('installed', '/', 'dev-libs/libwiimote-0.4', 'nomerge')

    net-wireless/bluez-libs required by ('installed', '/', 'dev-libs/openobex-1.5', 'nomerge')

    >=net-wireless/bluez-libs-3.12 required by ('installed', '/', 'app-mobilephone/gnome-phone-manager-0.60', 'nomerge')

    (and 7 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'net-wireless/bluez-4.32', 'merge') pulled in by

    net-wireless/bluez required by ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/gvfs-1.2.0', 'merge')

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

```

nel primo proverò  a mascherare dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-2.25 

negli altri unmergo bluez-* e riemergo tutto...

----------

## riverdragon

Libbtctl, bluez e bluez-gnome sono hard-masked, smascherandoli riesci ad andare avanti o a trovare gli altri blocchi   :Smile: 

----------

## viralex

sisi è chiaro...

ho tolto robaccia tipo libwiimote che richiedevano la vecchia versione di bluez divisa in bluez-utils e bluez-libs

[blocks b     ] <dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-2.25 ("<dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-2.25" is blocking dev-python/libgnomeprint-python-2.26.0, dev-python/totem-python-2.26.0, dev-python/evolution-python-2.26.0, dev-python/gnome-keyring-python-2.26.0, dev-python/metacity-python-2.26.0, dev-python/gtksourceview-python-2.26.0, dev-python/librsvg-python-2.26.0, dev-python/libwnck-python-2.26.0, dev-python/gnome-media-python-2.26.0, dev-python/gnome-applets-python-2.26.0, dev-python/libgtop-python-2.26.0, dev-python/bug-buddy-python-2.26.0, dev-python/gnome-desktop-python-2.26.0) 

questo blocco sopra è segnato in blu invece che rosso, ma mi fa emergere comunque ... vediamo come finisce >D

----------

## viralex

ho sempre un pacchetto inutile che non compila ma alla fine l'upgrade a gnome 2.25.92 è andato bene  :Wink: 

----------

## stadrirepria

sarà mezzo 2.25.92 e mezzo 2.26 vero? ho dato una rapidissima occhiata all'overlay di gnome e non hanno messo tutti gli ebuild. Speriamo lo facciano a breve.

----------

## riverdragon

Sono su gnome-2.26. Bellissimo (niente di nuovo)!

Ho dovuto modificare tre-quattro ebuild con modifiche prese da bugzilla o fatte a mano, domani con un po' di calma ve le elenco qui.

Qualcuno di voi che usa gnome-do riesce a lanciare gli eseguibili? A me non vengono più trovati, e non capisco cosa ci sia di diverso da prima... forse il menu?

Modifica rapida: qualcuno riesce ad ottenere questo?

Il problema di gnome-do è un problema di convivenza con la nuova libgnome, bisogna aspettare la prossima versione (di gnome-do), sembra che sia già stato risolto.

----------

## stadrirepria

interessante quel "bellissimo (niente di nuovo)" eheh aspettiamo le modifiche degli ebuild

----------

## viralex

Si piano piano stanno aggiungendo anche gli ebuild 2.26.0.

l'applet audio di gnome-panel non va, da "sistema" riesco tranquillamente ad accedere al pannello di config audio.

si può ricompilare gnome-applet con --enable-mixer-applet per risolvere il problema.

ma ci vuole pulseaudio adesso? 

ho avuto un altro blocchetto con "dev-libs/libunique" e "dev-libs/unique". la soluzione è sempre la solita..

Il resto è tutto apposto. 

gnome-do non lo uso :\

Ah se si cambia sfondo c'è una transizione con fade >D

Qualcuno sa perchè gdm è hardmasked alla 2.20? 

```

[I] gnome-base/gdm

     Available versions:  2.20.3 2.20.7 (~)2.20.8 (~)2.20.9 2.20.9-r1 [M](~)2.24.1[2] [M](~)2.25.2[2] [M](~)2.26.0[2] {accessibility afs branding debug dmx elibc_glibc gnome-keyring ipv6 pam policykit remote selinux tcpd xinerama}

     Installed versions:  2.20.9-r1(03:16:28 07/03/2009)(branding elibc_glibc ipv6 pam tcpd -accessibility -afs -debug -dmx -gnome-keyring -remote -selinux -xinerama)

     Homepage:            http://www.gnome.org/projects/gdm/

     Description:         GNOME Display Manager

```

Last edited by viralex on Mon Mar 23, 2009 9:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## viralex

eh si   :Laughing:  :

```

Changes in GNOME-Applets 2.25.90

================================

*** NOTE ***

The mixer applet has returned to provide an option for those heathens

who have still not converted to the Church of Pulseaudio (and the

gnome-media version of the volume control applet).

 - Use ./configure --enable-mixer-applet to enable it. It is disabled

   by default.

................

.........

.....

..

```

però!!

```

viralex@blad3 ~ $ sudo emerge pulseaudio

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.unmask: dev-libs/efreet **

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libatomic_ops-1.2-r1 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/unifdef-1.20 

[ebuild  N    ] net-wireless/bluez-libs-3.36  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] net-wireless/bluez-utils-3.36  USE="alsa cups gstreamer usb -debug -examples -old-daemons -test-programs" 

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/pulseaudio-0.9.14  USE="X alsa avahi bluetooth dbus glib gnome hal tcpd -asyncns -caps -jack -libsamplerate -lirc -oss (-policykit)" 

[blocks B     ] net-wireless/bluez ("net-wireless/bluez" is blocking net-wireless/bluez-utils-3.36, net-wireless/bluez-libs-3.36)

[blocks B     ] net-wireless/bluez-utils ("net-wireless/bluez-utils" is blocking net-wireless/bluez-4.32)

[blocks B     ] net-wireless/bluez-libs ("net-wireless/bluez-libs" is blocking net-wireless/bluez-4.32)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('ebuild', '/', 'net-wireless/bluez-libs-3.36', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=net-wireless/bluez-libs-3.36 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'net-wireless/bluez-utils-3.36', 'merge')

    >=net-wireless/bluez-libs-3 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'media-sound/pulseaudio-0.9.14', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'net-wireless/bluez-utils-3.36', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=net-wireless/bluez-utils-3 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'media-sound/pulseaudio-0.9.14', 'merge')

  ('installed', '/', 'net-wireless/bluez-4.32', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    net-wireless/bluez required by world

```

bluez scassa, tolgo la use tanto non ho cuffie bluetooth, sigh sigh magari!

----------

## riverdragon

Finalmente riesco a scrivere!

Un po' a casaccio: gdm è mascherato dalla 2.22 in poi perché sono stati trovati dei bachi di sicurezza nel configuratore (gdmsetup), e... hanno pensato di rimuoverlo. Io sto usando gdm 2.26 (forzatamente con il tema di default) e non noto alcun problema, sembra però più lento.

Per far andare l'applet audio bisogna abilitare un'opzione al momento ancora non gestita dall'ebuild. Ho copiato nel mio overlay locale l'ebuild gnome-applets-2.24.3.1.ebuild rinominandolo in gnome-applets-2.26.0.ebuild; subito sotto "$(use_enable ipv6)" aggiungete "$(use_enable gstreamer mixer-applet)". Ho segnalato la cosa nel bug 263417. Suggerisco però di abilitare pulseaudio (l'ultima versione in portage) e lasciare stare queste applet che sono ormai deprecate.

In bugzilla ho notato proprio oggi (qui) che sono state proposte delle modifiche all'ebuild gnome-media per far funzionare correttamente l'applicazione per le preferenze audio; dicono che il problema sia sistemato nell'overlay, ma non è così, e l'ho segnalato. Controllate se durante la configurazione il supporto a gstreamer viene abilitato; se succede, prendete l'ebuild dal link qui sopra.

Confermo riguardo la USE bluetooth su pulseaudio.

Il blocco tra unique e libunique dipende da un cambio di nome, il primo è diventato il secondo (solo su gentoo).

Carino il cambio di sfondo con fade  :Very Happy: 

Ho copiato gnome-panel-sharp nel mio overlay locale e l'ho semplicemente rinominato in gnome-panel-sharp-2.26.0.ebuild. Ho fatto la stessa cosa per gnome-panel, per mantenere la coerenza con gnome-desktop (che è già alla versione 2.26 nell'overlay). Dentro l'ebuild di gnome-panel dovete aggiungere una riga con "gtkdocize", subito prima di "intltoolize" per far funzionare correttamente la compilazione. Ho segnalato il problema nel bug 262426.

Noto che nel nuovo ebuild per gnome-session è stata aggiunta la patch che ripristina il salvataggio della sessione, per chi ne facesse uso.

Per compilare libproxy disabilitate la USE xulrunner.

Per compilare totem ho dovuto usare FEATURES=-sandbox emerge -1 totem, nell'attesa che i dev risolvano il problema.

Aggiornate libtool alla versione 2 e prendete l'ebuild per gnome-power-manager dal bug 263078, quello nell'overlay non tiene conto di un problema che non fa terminare la compilazione.

Per gnome-do: provatelo, è veramente un altro mondo. Purtroppo per colpa di questo bachetto al momento è quasi inutile...   :Laughing: 

Io mi sono scaricato il codice dal trunk, l'ho rinominato 0.8.1.4 (spero che non causi problemi in futuro), e mi sono creato un ebuild nuovo: tutto a posto, nuovamente.

----------

## viralex

Totem non mi ha dato problemi

eh si anche io ho risolto così con libproxy

pango e pangomm sono stati hardmaskati:

[ebuild     UD] x11-libs/pango-1.22.4 [1.23.0] USE="X -debug -doc" 0 kB [1=>0]

[ebuild     UD] dev-cpp/pangomm-2.14.1 [2.24.0] USE="-debug -doc" 0 kB [1=>0]

al momento lascio le ver che ho...

ah poi non compila più nautilus-open-terminal.

```

nautilus-open-terminal.c:38:41: error: libgnomevfs/gnome-vfs-utils.h: No such file or directory

nautilus-open-terminal.c: In function 'append_sftp_info':

nautilus-open-terminal.c:149: error: 'GnomeVFSURI' undeclared (first use in this function)

nautilus-open-terminal.c:149: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

nautilus-open-terminal.c:149: error: for each function it appears in.)

nautilus-open-terminal.c:149: error: 'vfs_uri' undeclared (first use in this function)

nautilus-open-terminal.c:165: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast

nautilus-open-terminal.c:167: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast

nautilus-open-terminal.c:168: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast

nautilus-open-terminal.c:170: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast

make[2]: *** [nautilus-open-terminal.lo] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/nautilus-open-terminal-0.9-r1/work/nautilus-open-terminal-0.9/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/nautilus-open-terminal-0.9-r1/work/nautilus-open-terminal-0.9'

make: *** [all] Error 2
```

è già risolto qui c'è la patch. https://bugs.gentoo.org/attachment.cgi?id=184497

gnome-do lo metterei ma è in mono! ... via cercherò di superare i miei pregiudizi  :Wink: 

----------

## riverdragon

Lo so che usa mono, ma è veramente un passo in avanti come non se ne vedevano da parecchio!

Poi adesso comincia a diffondersi silverlight per vedere i video sul web, e anche quello (da noi è moonlight) ha bisogno di mono... quindi tanto vale rassegnarsi.

----------

## riverdragon

Qualcuno di voi che usa gdm-2.26 ha notato quanto va lento ora l'avvio? Devo provare a tornare alla versione 2.20 per fare la controprova.

----------

## viralex

adesso è veramente pietoso -.- ma cos'è che lo fa andare così lento, su altre distro nn è così...

sicuramente ho dei casini con openrc -.-

----------

## riverdragon

Mi viene da pensare che la causa sia altrove, perché anche tornando a gdm 2.20 non noto alcun recupero di performance.

E l'input audio ha smesso di funzionare, dannato pulseaudio!

----------

## Elbryan

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Qualcuno di voi che usa gdm-2.26 ha notato quanto va lento ora l'avvio? Devo provare a tornare alla versione 2.20 per fare la controprova.

 

ma non sta manco in portage o sbaglio?

----------

## riverdragon

Chiaro, si parla dell'overlay   :Smile: 

----------

## viralex

adesso pulseaudio mi va ... ma il menu di configurazione è mezzo freezato.

ah openrc continua a hotpluggarmi alsasound... bah

ho aggiornato gdm alla 2.26 :\ promette bene, ma ha ancora molti problemi.

ma dove cavolo è finito gdmsetup???

siccome ho tanta voglia di cambiare, son passato dall'ottimo wicd a networkmanager, si bellino, ben integrato, ma se tengo l-interruttore wifi acceso non ne vuol sentire di connettersi alla cablata anche con il checkbox del wifi disabilitato -.-

----------

## riverdragon

Per gdm ti ho già risposto, la pagina dietro   :Wink: 

Sei sicuro che per far funzionare correttamente pulseaudio alsasound debba essere "fermo"? La riproduzione da me funziona bene, ho problemi solo con l'input.

Non ho capito il problema con networkmanager.

----------

## viralex

ops già! perdonami =) ovviamente tornerà con la 2.26.1 no?

ma deve esser un'amputazione a livello gnome (di gdmsetup)

altrimenti farebbe comodo una useflag con -gdmsetup di default, poi se c'è qualche pazzo maniaco come noi che faccia come vuole =P

network manager non si connette alla rete cablata se ho l'interruttore wifi acceso... 

tanto mi sa che tornerò al mio caro wicd, era solo per provare.

alsasound mi parte all'avvio, anche se l'ho rimosso con rc-updare. ci deve essere qualche dipendenza che la tira dentro... solo che l'hotplug dei servizi mi fa comodo.

ovviamente parte anche pulse, penso che usi quello. infatti mi carica da se la nuova applet del suono integrata nella taskbar. 

da selettore sistemi multimediali ho impostato pulse e i test funzionano.

----------

## riverdragon

Gdmsetup è sparito da due anni, non ho ancora letto nulla riguardo al suo ripristino...

Avvii pulseaudio con lo script di init? Io ho letto che sia meglio evitare e avviarlo a livello utente (le opzioni sono automaticamente tra i programmi da avviare all'ingresso della sessione di gnome).

----------

## viralex

eh si con lo script di init

sono tornato con la coda tra le gambe al vecchio caro e fidato gdm 2.20.9

----------

## viralex

kdm..mai. ora provo slim, qualcuno lo ha gi' provato?

edit:

è estremamente minialistico ma funziona bene. mi sono dimenticato di fare un bootchart del prima e del dopo però dovrebbe essere un goccino più veloce slim!

----------

## riverdragon

Mai provato slim.

Invece, visto che i nuovi ebuild richiedono bluez e scartano le bluez-utils, come faccio a mandare un file dal telefono al computer via bluetooth? Prima c'era l'applicazioncina, che altri non era che un'applet nella system tray (quella con l'icona del radar, per intenderci), ora non capisco cosa dovrei usare/installare.

----------

## lucapost

slim è ottimo! lo tengo sul fisso, configurazione facilissima, solo ciò che serve!

----------

## viralex

già è vero il tool bluetooth è evaporato! :\

----------

## riverdragon

Piccole accortezze per accelerare un po' il login di gnome:

fc-cache -fv lanciato da root prima e da ogni utente poi, serve a rigenerare la cache dei caratteri così che non sia necessario farlo fare al gestore della sessione al login

Dentro a /usr/bin/gnome-wm, alla riga 93 inserire

```
SMID=$DESKTOP_AUTOSTART_ID
```

prima di

```
# Now create options OPT1, OPT2 and OPT3 based on the windowmanager used
```

Uno dei motivi del login lento è compiz che non riesce a registrarsi come window manager prima del timeout, così la sessione si ferma in attesa; se come me non usate la fusion-icon, dentro a /usr/share/applications/compiz.desktop commentate la riga

```
X-GNOME-Autostart-Phase=WindowManager
```

C'è un'ultima modifica da provare, descritta in fondo a questa pagina.

Se le modifiche funzionano anche per voi possiamo aprire un bugreport per segnalare le cose.

----------

